# Historically Speaking



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the vehicle shift in the article--from mini-van, right to chassis mount dog truck. I am stuck in an intermediate stage--trucks w/ dog unit under a cap. I want a topper!!!
Judy has had some amazing dogs and is a terrific trainer. Certainly gives the rest of us something to work towards!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting article. Also you look at what goldens really looked like back in the 90s! Love the Historic Photo from 1991.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

In 2010 I was the announcer at the Amateur National where Judy was one of the three judges. We only had time to make small talk but I wanted to pick her brain regarding her goldens (past and present). This article did a fine job of going farther than I possible could have at the time.

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> Interesting article. Also you look at what goldens really looked like back in the 90s! Love the Historic Photo from 1991.


Even more fun to see the goldens from the 40's and 50's!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

yup, I think your goldens resembles them the most.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes indeed, that is a great article! There's lots to learn from it, both historically and prospectively. It's worth re-reading a few times.
FTGoldens


----------

